# "Inconclusive " results



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

I had a FNA last week on a 2.6cm thyroid nodule.

the results came back today as "inconclusive." I am not sure what that means? Does that mean I have to have the FNA done again? To have surgery? Should I have a different doctor do the FNA?

IS "inconclusive" mean that it is more likely to be malignant?

Please help with info if you have it.

-chloe


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> I had a FNA last week on a 2.6cm thyroid nodule.
> 
> the results came back today as "inconclusive." I am not sure what that means? Does that mean I have to have the FNA done again? To have surgery? Should I have a different doctor do the FNA?
> 
> ...


It simply means they don't know. It could even mean whoever did the FNA did not get enough aspirate. That is how I read this. Have you had a radioactive uptake scan? I can't remember.

{{{{What is an inconclusive diagnosis?

There is no certainty about the nature of your nodule; it could be either benign or malignant. Please make sure this is not confused with a benign diagnosis. This means that not much progress was made in determining the nature of your lump. Either the FNA has to be repeated or the possibility of surgery should be discussed with your doctor. }}}}

http://www.thyca.org/fna.htm

The above is an excerpt straight from the horse's mouth so I urge you to heed what it says.


----------



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

No, I haven't had a radioactive uptake scan. What is the next step? Do I get anotehr FNA or surgery for the biopsy? Any suggestions. My doc isn't real helpful so far.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> No, I haven't had a radioactive uptake scan. What is the next step? Do I get anotehr FNA or surgery for the biopsy? Any suggestions. My doc isn't real helpful so far.


Boy, that is a good question. For one thing, sonograms have limitations. So,an uptake scan would be good and much more revealing and depending on what happens with that we can re-discuss the circumstances.

See the uptake could make the decision for you if you get my drift here. If there are a lot of cold, solid nodules and perhaps some other irregularities, it could be best just to have the thyroid removed. Depending.

Also, if your doc is not helpful, you may have to find one that is. I mean, we go to the doctor for help, right?


----------

